# Charleston Working Dog Club



## Charlotte Carlson (Mar 5, 2009)

For those in the Charleston, SC area who are interested please contact Patrick Salerno at 
[email protected]


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I see you got schutzhund in your avatar is that the type of club its going to be or is it going to be a open venue for all types of working dogs?


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

It will be a complete working dog club. What type of work are you interested in?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Patrick, the CSRA-Working Dog Club would call it an honor to come to Charleston and play with you guys.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

You are welcome anytime. We train as a group on Saturday and Sunday at 8am beginning with tracking and end around 1pm with protection depending on how many dogs we have to be worked. Feel free to come anytime with or without dogs. I am a PSA Certified Decoy, so if you have any dogs you want worked on the suit I would be happy to suit up. I look forward to training with you and your club.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Patrick Salerno said:


> You are welcome anytime. We train as a group on Saturday and Sunday at 8am beginning with tracking and end around 1pm with protection depending on how many dogs we have to be worked. Feel free to come anytime with or without dogs. I am a PSA Certified Decoy, so if you have any dogs you want worked on the suit I would be happy to suit up. I look forward to training with you and your club.


Does that apply for anyone that might want to come down for a fun filled weekend. We live in the upstate and would be interested in suit work Patrick. We are down in your neck of the woods several times a year just for some R & R. Where are you actually located in the low country.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes that applies to anyone. We are located in downtown Charleston.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Patrick Salerno said:


> Yes that applies to anyone. We are located in downtown Charleston.


you guys a official club or just a great group that loves to train or both. Do you have a website patrick for the club with directions and all of that and if you wouldn't mind hitting me up with a contact number so I can reach you when I plan on coming through a PM if you dont mind. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

oh one more question. You guys open to pups and adults and open to different breeds such as dutchies and malis.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

We are open to all breeds and all ages.


----------

